# My friend consistently makes over $1000 a week in Doordash



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I've posted his pay statements before. But I've seen enough from him to know that he makes a little over $1000 a week consistently. Occasionally he'll have a dud week. That's pretty good, not even bad for driving. Plus he doesn't have to deal with passengers. Now, how many hours a week does he put into this? He lives in San Francisco is online over 100 hours per week. Might start around 12 pm and end around 12 am. Some nights works until 3-4 am because it gets really busy on the weekends. But is he working 100 hours? His actual delivery time is around 45 hours. He spends much of his time just at home, playing games or watching tv, doing the laundry. 

So even though he is putting 100 hours online, he doesn't count all 100. If I were to put 100 hours into Uber, I would count them all. But I guess the difference is that I'm not at home. He's doing local deliveries, so he has some time to just go home for a while. But he really is doing Doordash THROUGHOUT his day. Like many times when I'm talking to him on the phone, he really is at home. But then he'll get a random order and go out for a ride. So he's not always just waiting in the car for a ping. He calls it a work at home operation. On top of that, he takes pictures on his phone of all the different landmarks he's around in between orders. So he's living the life. 

Oh the other thing he does is CHERRY-PICK his orders. It must be over a certain dollar amount unless it's a a block away.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

$1000/45 = $22 per hour. I can see that. SF is likely a good tipping area. Parking is going to suck though.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> $1000/45 = $22 per hour. I can see that. SF is likely a good tipping area. Parking is going to suck though.


As far as parking, he does a lot of double parking. He doesn't work the downtown area. He works near Golden Gate Park and will do Irving Street and Height Ashbury. When he's in the Peninsula visiting family, he will do South San Francisco, San Bruno and Burlingame. All have places open late.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I made $17,500 playing Monopoly last night. But doing it the way he does it would be too much hassle for me. I hate flogging grub anyways..


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

That’s what I do. I only leave home when I get an order and head back after every drop off. If I get another order on the way, that’s great. If not I just go home and wait. I’m fortunate to live in a pretty busy area. When I first started these gigs were only available in the city so I had to drive out there and wait in my car all day. I’m 100% sure I would have quit by now if I had to keep going into the city


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

i guess having no life, nobody in your life, 100 hours plus a week is doable....for a time.....but to do that for 12 months; not happening. 

But good for him? (not really)


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I've posted his pay statements before. But I've seen enough from him to know that he makes a little over $1000 a week consistently. Occasionally he'll have a dud week. That's pretty good, not even bad for driving. Plus he doesn't have to deal with passengers. Now, how many hours a week does he put into this? He lives in San Francisco is online over 100 hours per week. Might start around 12 pm and end around 12 am. Some nights works until 3-4 am because it gets really busy on the weekends. But is he working 100 hours? His actual delivery time is around 45 hours. He spends much of his time just at home, playing games or watching tv, doing the laundry.
> 
> So even though he is putting 100 hours online, he doesn't count all 100. If I were to put 100 hours into Uber, I would count them all. But I guess the difference is that I'm not at home. He's doing local deliveries, so he has some time to just go home for a while. But he really is doing Doordash THROUGHOUT his day. Like many times when I'm talking to him on the phone, he really is at home. But then he'll get a random order and go out for a ride. So he's not always just waiting in the car for a ping. He calls it a work at home operation. On top of that, he takes pictures on his phone of all the different landmarks he's around in between orders. So he's living the life.
> 
> Oh the other thing he does is CHERRY-PICK his orders. It must be over a certain dollar amount unless it's a a block away.


I'm happy it works for one person.


----------



## skinhead (Sep 28, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> I've posted his pay statements before. But I've seen enough from him to know that he makes a little over $1000 a week consistently. Occasionally he'll have a dud week. That's pretty good, not even bad for driving. Plus he doesn't have to deal with passengers. Now, how many hours a week does he put into this? He lives in San Francisco is online over 100 hours per week. Might start around 12 pm and end around 12 am. Some nights works until 3-4 am because it gets really busy on the weekends. But is he working 100 hours? His actual delivery time is around 45 hours. He spends much of his time just at home, playing games or watching tv, doing the laundry.
> 
> So even though he is putting 100 hours online, he doesn't count all 100. If I were to put 100 hours into Uber, I would count them all. But I guess the difference is that I'm not at home. He's doing local deliveries, so he has some time to just go home for a while. But he really is doing Doordash THROUGHOUT his day. Like many times when I'm talking to him on the phone, he really is at home. But then he'll get a random order and go out for a ride. So he's not always just waiting in the car for a ping. He calls it a work at home operation. On top of that, he takes pictures on his phone of all the different landmarks he's around in between orders. So he's living the life.
> 
> Oh the other thing he does is CHERRY-PICK his orders. It must be over a certain dollar amount unless it's a a block away.


You know everything about your "friend"
Please tell us a little bit about yourself


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> i guess having no life, nobody in your life, 100 hours plus a week is doable....for a time.....but to do that for 12 months; not happening.
> 
> But good for him? (not really)


well he says he's doing this throughout his day. So that means he gets to go sight seeing, visit friends, and date. All while doing DoorDash in between. He shows me pics all the time of landmarks and stuff. Says he hasn't missed out on life and he does this in addition to a part time job.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

According to "experts" drivers make 5.64 cents an hour and we need to be saved from our own stupidity by politicians.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DRider85 said:


> So that means he gets to go sight seeing, visit friends, and date.


ok, but I think he sold you a bill of goods that isn't quite honest. It's ok, he's your friend.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Your friend is very lucky. Here in the Dallas area DoorDash has been awful lately. Nothing but lowball orders. And when I do get a good paying request it’s a 10 mile trip. In the last week I’ve only excepted 2 dd requests. See screenshot.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

If your market supports it, I think that’s totally doable. There’s been plenty of times I’ve almost breached a ~$1000 a week with Uber alone in delivery (And under 40 hours). Now, I don’t service any of the other delivery companies, but really it’s based on how busy your demographic is. For some drivers, their phone won’t stop pinging literally for the entire eight hours they’re working, but being this is such an inconsistent market, there’s no way I would be ‘sitting’ 100 hours online. Let alone the wear & tear on your ‘friends’ vehicle must be extreme.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DRider85 said:


> I've posted his pay statements before. But I've seen enough from him to know that he makes a little over $1000 a week consistently. Occasionally he'll have a dud week. That's pretty good, not even bad for driving. Plus he doesn't have to deal with passengers. Now, how many hours a week does he put into this? He lives in San Francisco is online over 100 hours per week. Might start around 12 pm and end around 12 am. Some nights works until 3-4 am because it gets really busy on the weekends. But is he working 100 hours? His actual delivery time is around 45 hours. He spends much of his time just at home, playing games or watching tv, doing the laundry.
> 
> So even though he is putting 100 hours online, he doesn't count all 100. If I were to put 100 hours into Uber, I would count them all. But I guess the difference is that I'm not at home. He's doing local deliveries, so he has some time to just go home for a while. But he really is doing Doordash THROUGHOUT his day. Like many times when I'm talking to him on the phone, he really is at home. But then he'll get a random order and go out for a ride. So he's not always just waiting in the car for a ping. He calls it a work at home operation. On top of that, he takes pictures on his phone of all the different landmarks he's around in between orders. So he's living the life.
> 
> Oh the other thing he does is CHERRY-PICK his orders. It must be over a certain dollar amount unless it's a a block away.


It's a crappy wage after wear and tear on a car...


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> $1000/45 = $22 per hour. I can see that. SF is likely a good tipping area. Parking is going to suck though.


What about down time. Boyo works 100 hours/ week which amounts to $10 per hour, less than minimum wage.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

He didn’t say the friend was working 100 hours a week. It was more like 45 hours. I get it. I do a lot of late night deliveries where I go home and forget stop accepting deliveries.

A couple hours after I arrive home I hear my first ping. That doesn’t mean I was working those last two hours.

The other thing that wasn’t addressed was driving distance. For someone returning home after a lot of their deliveries, distance will often be a lot longer than for someone who stays near their last delivery to wait for another.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> He didn't say the friend was working 100 hours a week.


This what the OP said:

"_So even though he is putting 100 hours online..."_

If you're online 100 hours a week, you're still technically 'working' (Which we all know doesn't account being paid for every hour), even if you were at idle. I mean, it's not like you're sitting at home getting paid for 100 hours even if you only put in 45 hours, you still have to accrue for the amount of time your vehicles actually operating/cost of driving around.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

In my city $1000 is doable working 40 hours, I work 4 days a week from 4-9pm, around 20 to 25 hours a week, with the big three apps I average $500 - $700, every time I start working I reset my odometer to 0 and every day I end up with 20 - 25 miles per day, I fill my tank with $20 which lasts me 4 days.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Your 'friend' has health insurance? A 401k? Holiday and sick pay? Pays his taxes? Gets new gear upgrades?

Sucks to work 100 hours a week(?) and still be below the poverty line because you suck at business.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

rideshareapphero said:


> In my city $1000 is doable working 40 hours, I work 4 days a week from 4-9pm, around 20 to 25 hours a week, with the big three apps I average $500 - $700, every time I start working I reset my odometer to 0 and every day I end up with 20 - 25 miles per day, I fill my tank with $20 which lasts me 4 days.


Wow....not many miles on food delivery vs. UberX. Sure, I had heard that from most or all drivers reporting on UP.net, but....I was truly counting on putting lots of miles on a used car I may buy if I decide to deliver, in order to get that supposed big tax write-off!

Hmmm...I guess that big tax write-off doesn't happen with delivery in most or all markets; to benefit from a very generous tax write-off, we must truly drive mega hours?

If I can't deduct lots of delivery miles on a personal car, I may as well just rent the car from Uber for high weekly rates with insurance and registration plus unlimited miles, as it'll be relatively new and most maintenance included versus a dumpy car in which I'd have to endure while doing deliveries-- but not really getting a decent tax write-off unless I plan to work 60+ hours weekly.

Does this assessment seem accurate regarding mileage write-offs for deliveries vs. pax? Consult with an accountant?

Thanks.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

DRider85 said:


> I've posted his pay statements before. But I've seen enough from him to know that he makes a little over $1000 a week consistently. Occasionally he'll have a dud week. That's pretty good, not even bad for driving. Plus he doesn't have to deal with passengers. Now, how many hours a week does he put into this? He lives in San Francisco is online over 100 hours per week. Might start around 12 pm and end around 12 am. Some nights works until 3-4 am because it gets really busy on the weekends. But is he working 100 hours? His actual delivery time is around 45 hours. He spends much of his time just at home, playing games or watching tv, doing the laundry.
> 
> So even though he is putting 100 hours online, he doesn't count all 100. If I were to put 100 hours into Uber, I would count them all. But I guess the difference is that I'm not at home. He's doing local deliveries, so he has some time to just go home for a while. But he really is doing Doordash THROUGHOUT his day. Like many times when I'm talking to him on the phone, he really is at home. But then he'll get a random order and go out for a ride. So he's not always just waiting in the car for a ping. He calls it a work at home operation. On top of that, he takes pictures on his phone of all the different landmarks he's around in between orders. So he's living the life.
> 
> Oh the other thing he does is CHERRY-PICK his orders. It must be over a certain dollar amount unless it's a a block away.


doesn't his acceptance rating go down???


----------

